# some of my work



## mayortb (Aug 15, 2012)

[attachment=9259][attachment=9258][attachment=9257]
Wine stoppers I've made, and some fishing lures


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 15, 2012)

All right, you figured out the pic thing.  Don't feel bad I struggled at first too! Your work looks great, love the lures!


----------



## ttalsma (Aug 15, 2012)

Those lures are pretty cool looking! Great job!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice work- Now the real question is - DO THEY CATCH fish.................


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 15, 2012)

awsome stuff love those lures duckman


----------



## DKMD (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice work- Now the real question is - DO THEY CATCH fish.................



No, silly, they catch fisherman!

Nicely done!


----------



## drycreek (Aug 16, 2012)

I like. Great pieces. So true on catching the fisherman, been there and done that.:dash2:


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 18, 2012)

These are the first turned lures I have seen, pretty cool. Nice work all around! But yes, I am curious if you have been successful fishing these guys??


----------



## JimH (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 28, 2012)

Like them all nice work. Rick


----------

